# Lima a finales de 1800's



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Amigos foristas, visiten tambien mis nuevos threads de Cairo, y he puesto más de mi viaje a Chile. Espero les guste, el de Cairo esta ligado con otro forista que posteo.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> muy bonita la lima antigua !


Gracias, Skyperu... estoy aprendiendo esta weba, poco a poco, tambien posteo algo de mi viaje a Chile, y algunas del Cairo en el de Shafick.


----------

